# Fresh new plaster sucks....



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Paint that is.  I'm putting a bid together on painting some fresh plaster walls and ceilings. I rarely ever see new plaster, and recall several years ago getting spanked on materials because the plaster was very thirsty and sucked up almost double the primer I had estimated. Does anybody have a decent/accurate spread rate for an acrylic primer over fresh plaster? I usually use 300 sf per gallon for basic drywall, but know that this plaster is going to suck in way more than drywall would. TIA


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

It has been a long time on plaster for me, but I do remember the same issue that I used about twice the primer. i guess I would use 150-175 Sq ft coverage, might even go less to cover whoops, can alway give a discount to the customer if you find materials estimates/quote were high. (At final check) They always like to find out they saved some money..:yes:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with HP. We do a fair amount of plaster finishing, and the cover seems at less than half what you would get on drywall.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I did some old but unfinished plaster the other day. Got around 200 sq ft per gallon, but that was with oil.


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Make sure the plaster is dry and cured before priming, unless of course you like large bubbles to form...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I pulled out some old estimating notes (I tell you, this apple did not fall far from the pack rat's tree) and I used to estimate @ 200 sf/gal - that means I prolly could get 250...... which means _real_ painters should realize 175 - 200 sf/gal.

That's for skim coat over blue board.

Old dry raw horsehair plaster was even less.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I paint a lot of plaster and always figure 150 to 200 sqft depending on the texture :thumbsup:


----------



## Macsimus (Jun 24, 2008)

If the plaster is new, you may want to consider using SW problock Masonry primer. THis stuff is engineered to resist the bubbling caused by uncured plaster. No one lets plaster cure for 30 days, no one. I put into my proposals that I recommend the masonry primer for less than a 30 day curing. It costs a little more and you need more of it (it goes like 150 sf gal) but it could save you some trouble. I had a question about the sw latex problok primer on new plaster and e mailed the "ask the expert" guy from the sw magazine. The chemist from sw actually called me and answered my questions on the phone. It was like listening to the Blue sky guy. Very informative


----------

